# FeedBack On Samsung Lcd's Please



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Dbstalk Brothers & Sisters. Im Preparing For The Coming Hd Channels on D*. My Current Set Just Died On Me. Been Looking At Samsungs To Replace It. Read Somethings About Audio Cutting Out With certain Sammys.
So Im Looking At These Models Right Now:

1.samsung 32" Ln-t3242h 
2.samsung 32" Lnt-3253h
3.samsung 37" Ln-t3732h
4.samsung 40" Ln-t4042h

If Anyone Has These Models I Would Appreciate Your Feedback (pros & Cons) before I go out & spend the cash on one of these. Are you happy overall with your choice? Have you had to return your model more than once? 
Thanks In Advance


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

I have the 40" Sammy. Beautiful picture. Sound could be better. Matbe twice a day i unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in for drop outs. Otherwise. Sweet. Plus 7000:1 ratio you cant beat


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

medic4jc7 said:


> I have the 40" Sammy. Beautiful picture. Sound could be better. Matbe twice a day i unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in for drop outs. Otherwise. Sweet. Plus 7000:1 ratio you cant beat


Hi Medic. Thanks for your feedback. I saw the 40" the other day at Circuit City. Its amazing.Im glad overall youre happy with your Tv. The one that Im seriously looking at is the 32" LNT-3253H . 8000:1 ratio (Dynamic). Do you connect yours to your PC? How does that work for you?


----------

